# Vero Beach



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 3, 2015)

What are the cons in buying here. Is 2042 a terribly short period to own and enjoy the property at current DVC prices. What about buying at a discount, what are general perceptions of this property. Thinking of offering a lower amount based on the RTU period being short.

Thanks for any educated opinions.


----------



## jojo777 (Feb 3, 2015)

We own at Vero, the maint fees are higher here, but the initial costs are much lower.  We love the resort and we normally do a part Disney part Vero trip when we go to Florida.  The resort is beautiful, very relaxing and right on the beach.  For us by 2042 we will be 76 and 79 and likely ready to give up some of my timeshares.  We did once have an assessment due to a hurricane causing the walkway to the beach to be damaged.  

I think you would have to do the math and see if the upfront lower costs  out weigh the maint fees over the years.  I can tell you this, when I don't use my Disney points  I rent for more than my fees.  This was my first timeshare purchase and I'm not sorry I bought it. I am able to get school vacation wee in April at the 11 month mark without an issue, which is nice.  

Jo-Ann


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 3, 2015)

It's loaded with points. Any ideas on the price ROFR is exercised?


----------



## jojo777 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have owned mine for quite a while.  I'm not sure what is passing ROFR now.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 4, 2015)

As far as cons, I see three:

The annual dues (MFs) are *very* high.  The current non-subsidized dues are $8.06 per point, by far the highest in the DVC system.  (Compare with SSR at $5.17)  Since dues will comprise the bulk of your cost of ownership, that is a big con for me.
The second negative for me is that owning VB does not give you home resort advantage at WDW, so you would likely not be able to book anything at WDW during the super-peak periods like Thanksgiving-New Years.
You WOULD have home resort advantage at VB, but you won't need it.  It's readily available, including usually available via RCI exchanges.

As mentioned above, the resort itself is beautiful, perfect for a quiet, restful vacation.  

But don't expect anything outside the resort.  The little town of Vero Beach is a sleepy place with really nothing going on.  DVC VB is located in a very remote location, well north of the main part of Vero Beach and sits out there virtually by itself, surrounded by residential neighborhoods.  It's a drive to restaurants, shopping, groceries, etc.

I personally would not buy DVC VB for a beach vacation spot -- if I wanted that, I'd get something much less expensive on eBay.  There are dozens, probably hundreds, of better beach vacation choices.

I also would not buy VB with the thought of using the points at DVC resorts at WDW.  If that's what I wanted, I'd buy at WDW, with SSR probably the best value.


----------



## icydog (Feb 17, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> As far as cons, I see three:
> 
> The annual dues (MFs) are *very* high.  The current non-subsidized dues are $8.06 per point, by far the highest in the DVC system.  (Compare with SSR at $5.17)  Since dues will comprise the bulk of your cost of ownership, that is a big con for me.
> The second negative for me is that owning VB does not give you home resort advantage at WDW, so you would likely not be able to book anything at WDW during the super-peak periods like Thanksgiving-New Years.
> ...



I owned DVB and sold it.  We absolutely loved the resort but found we were using our points at Walt Disney World.  The main reason to buy at Vero is the Beach Cottages.  They are not available inside  the 7 month window. I have been toying with buying a 150 point contract so I can get a beach cottage every other year in May.  May is an incredible time at Vero.  The temps are not crazy hot and the water in the ocean is warm. Vero Beach is a boutique resort and not everyone's cup of tea, but I love it there! (By the way I also love Hilton Head in the off or shoulder seasons)


----------

